# FYI: USAA DOES NOT INSURE TNC DRIVERS!!!!



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Some dude on the FB group Uber Drivers said they do.

USAA does't cover TNC/Rideshare/whateverthe****youwanttocallit


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well they may not cover it but it's just they wont drop you if you file a claim and get denied then file with the Uber/Lyft. In other words they are OK with you doing it, but are warning they will do everything they can to try and not give you coverage unless you can really prove you were not out doing ride share activity.

So they would put a note in your file. And a month later you got in to an accident at the airport and filed a claim. They would see the note and know to ask you: Who were you taking to the airport? You would lie and say: my sister. Then they would come back with: OK since she is your sister she would not mind sending us a copy of her flight itinerary for that day would she? Then your are Screwed. Unless of course you actually were taking your sister. Then they would cover. Maybe after requesting your records from Uber and Lyft. 

They would not ordinarily ask that under regular non ride share driver circumstances.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Well they may not cover it but it's just they wont drop you if you file a claim and get denied then file with the Uber/Lyft. In other words they are OK with you doing it, but are warning they will do everything they can to try and not give you coverage unless you can really prove you were not out doing ride share activity.
> 
> So they would put a note in your file. And a month later you got in to an accident at the airport and filed a claim. They would see the note and know to ask you: Who were you taking to the airport? You would lie and say: my sister. Then they would come back with: OK since she is your sister she would not mind sending us a copy of her flight itinerary for that day would she? Then your are Screwed. Unless of course you actually were taking your sister. Then they would cover. Maybe after requesting your records from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> They would not ordinarily ask that under regular non ride share driver circumstances.


None of that is what they told me when I called. They specifically stated TNC/Rideshare is not covered by USAA personal auto insurance whether transporting a passenger or not. They said that requires commercial insurance.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> None of that is what they told me when I called. They specifically stated TNC/Rideshare is not covered by USAA personal auto insurance whether transporting a passenger or not. They said that requires commercial insurance.


Yes that is all true, and true of every other personal insurance product. But you did not ask the next question: Will you drop me if I inform you I an working for Uber/Lyft?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yes that is all true, and true of every other personal insurance product. But you did not ask the next question: Will you drop me if I inform you I an working for Uber/Lyft?


Actually I did ask that. They said they wouldn't drop, but would not renew. They said I would then have to get commercial insurance.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah not renew, interesting. Yea most of the time you will get a different answer depending on who you get and what they are trying to sell you at the time. But they seem to be in line with all the other insurers and they all say the same thing: will not cover commercial activity with a personal policy. Been saying it for years now, not just to TNC but roofers, florists, pizza delivery. Pretty well established rule. No one has ignored it is largely as Uber has, that is the big difference. I mean to have an entire industry based off insurance fraud is so audacious in the extreme that it almost has to be admired at some level.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Ah not renew, interesting. Yea most of the time you will get a different answer depending on who you get and what they are trying to sell you at the time. But they seem to be in line with all the other insurers and they all say the same thing: will not cover commercial activity with a personal policy. Been saying it for years now, not just to TNC but roofers, florists, pizza delivery. Pretty well established rule. No one has ignored it is largely as Uber has, that is the big difference. I mean to have an entire industry based off insurance fraud is so audacious in the extreme that it almost has to be admired at some level.


I agree. Kind of amazing they get away with it. But you know, I'm simply waiting on a lawsuit where the court rules against them. House of cards I would think.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Ah not renew, interesting. Yea most of the time you will get a different answer depending on who you get and what they are trying to sell you at the time. But they seem to be in line with all the other insurers and they all say the same thing: will not cover commercial activity with a personal policy. Been saying it for years now, not just to TNC but roofers, florists, pizza delivery. Pretty well established rule. No one has ignored it is largely as Uber has, that is the big difference. I mean to have an entire industry based off insurance fraud is so audacious in the extreme that it almost has to be admired at some level.


yep based on insurance fraud...cuz drivers dont know their really NOT covered; since FLuBer uses doublespeak in contract sad but true your comment makes me LOL 

im amazed they havent been shut down yet, but yes "admire" them for going up against some dotgov/mafia type politicalpeeps

but yet very sad for the worker bees with the huge risk for lil $


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoke to USAA today. 

They will not drop you for ridesharing, but they will not pay the claim. So you have to use the Uber policy.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> Spoke to USAA today.
> 
> They will not drop you for ridesharing, but they will not pay the claim. So you have to use the Uber policy.


Not so sure this is true should you be traveling on "dead miles" back from delivering a pax. On- or off-app, it is possible they will drop you.


----------



## burnlord (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually,, USAA now has Gap coverage for TNC in a couple of states. Pilot programs. Mass, Colorado..etc.

So basically, you are covered from the time you accept until atleast pickup. I dont know about after that. Mass and Colorado might make Uber pick up that insurance after that.


----------

